# Pictured Rock



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok guys, Im looking for some pointers on Pictured Rock. A buddy and I have done a few over night trips in our kayaks and back packing trips. This year our trip is to the infamous pictured rock. Ive been doing tones of research and know this is a serious trip and we are well prepared. We plan to kayak down the coast (Not Far lol) set up camp at one of the primitive sites. We'll be there for three days the plan is to do the coast in our kayaks the first day or when weather permits. Then maybe backpack to some water falls, snorkel, cliff jump and so on. We want to able to get the most out of the trip in the short amount. Id like to hear what some of the fellow ms members have to say. Just looking for any reviews, Do's and dontspersonal experiences. Any kind of information is appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

This was my favorite backpacking trip ever. Can't beat the views up there. I would go back in a second. Mosquito beach (named accurately) to the east for 10 miles is the best. The trail gets scary close to the edge in spots so watch your step. I bit scary at times with all that weight on your back.


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah we were a little reluctant to stay at Mosquito beech lol. But if the better sights are that way then thats where we might have to head.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Kirkman17 said:


> Yeah we were a little reluctant to stay at Mosquito beech lol. But if the better sights are that way then thats where we might have to head.


It is worth fighting the bugs for.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

26 years ago Labor Day weekend my dad and I packed to the Beaver Creek campground on Lake Superior. We parked at the access point near the Little Beaver Lake campground. Roughly a 2 mile hike from the car to the campground. We did day hikes south towards Spray Creek. Beaver Creek is cold!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

kroppe said:


> 26 years ago Labor Day weekend my dad and I packed to the Beaver Creek campground on Lake Superior. We parked at the access point near the Little Beaver Lake campground. Roughly a 2 mile hike from the car to the campground. We did day hikes south towards Spray Creek. Beaver Creek is cold!


Been there too. Nice area.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

You should paddle over to grand island while you are there


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

Head nets are a must (!!). You may use them, or not, but if you need them, you'll be very pleased to have them. In addition to mosquitoes, there are beach flies (stable flies) that blow into the area periodically. They're pretty much impossible to tolerate. They can bite right through new denim jeans. They won't be a problem a mile or two from Lake Superior.

Be very cautious with kayaks and weather on the Big Lake. Things can change pretty fast. Not much help around.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

Shotgun said:


> Head nets are a must (!!). You may use them, or not, but if you need them, you'll be very pleased to have them. In addition to mosquitoes, there are beach flies (stable flies) that blow into the area periodically. They're pretty much impossible to tolerate. They can bite right through new denim jeans. They won't be a problem a mile or two from Lake Superior.
> 
> Be very cautious with kayaks and weather on the Big Lake. Things can change pretty fast. Not much help around.


What he said!! ^^^^^^


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Shotgun said:


> Head nets are a must (!!). You may use them, or not, but if you need them, you'll be very pleased to have them. In addition to mosquitoes, there are beach flies (stable flies) that blow into the area periodically. They're pretty much impossible to tolerate. They can bite right through new denim jeans. They won't be a problem a mile or two from Lake Superior.
> 
> Be very cautious with kayaks and weather on the Big Lake. Things can change pretty fast. Not much help around.


Lol..those dam stable flies were awful after the 4th out there, it was an enjoyable trip till they showed up. They are more than a mile of two out too, we had plenty off Big Reef when it warmed up a few weeks ago... yeah the lake is not one to mess with, if I were to do strictly kayaks I would go in june, the water is cold and doesn't blow up as easy. Later in the year it can change in a blink of an eye.. Daybreak charters out of marquette quits booking trips to Stannard Rock by around now due to the unpredictable nature of the beast...


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

I just got back from the trip and I must say it was unbelievable. We stayed at little beaver due to all the back country sites being occupied. But we were able to hike to chapel rock/cliff/beach, Mosquito beach, miners castle saw all the water falls. Lake Superior was glass the 3 days we were there it was unreal. We were able to kayak from miners beech all the way past mosquito beech. Even did some snorkeling. I would recommend this trip to anyone. Take a lot of energy but I was all worth it. Hiked about 25 miles and kayaked 18 mile! 

Friday- mosquito heaven
Saturday- stable fly central ( almost not Mosquitos)
Sunday- mixture of both but not bad

Thanks again for all the info. What a trip!!!!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Well done, thanks for the report!


----------

